# Trockenheit und Regen



## lotta (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo ihr Sommergenießer 
ich möcht euch nur mal zeigen , was diese Hitze und Dürre, der letzten 3 Wochen 
bei uns im Garten hinterlassen hat...  

und dann endlich, kam gestern der Regen


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Deshalb gießen wir unsere Blumen im Sommer...


----------



## Michael H (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Heute ist gut was an Regen runter gekommen , endlich ist der Teich mal wieder voll . Wurde ja auch mal wieder Zeit ........


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*



Michael H schrieb:


> Heute ist gut was an Regen runter gekommen , endlich ist der Teich mal wieder voll . Wurde ja auch mal wieder Zeit ........



Hi Michael,

Regen sollte sich hier auch mal wieder Blicken lassen, die Gewitter ziehen mal wieder alle vorbei. Bei mir fehlen schon über 20cm Wasser im Teich

MfG Frank


----------



## einfachichKO (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Wir haben Gott sei Dank die Möglichkeit hier in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Dorf, Wasser an einer Quelle zu holen, so war ich heute denn wieder einmal holen.
Zum einen wird der Teich aufgefüllt, zum anderen werden damit die Blümelein im Garten gegossen.

An der Quelle kommt das Wasser einfach so aus dem Hang und kein Menasch weiß wo es herkommt...die Bauern hier im Dorf haben das vor ettlichen Jahren Kultiviert und eingefasst und seitdem zapfen sie in solchen Dürrezeiten Wasser für Vieh etc.
Ich hab das noch nicht getestet, werde das aber mal tun...

IBC-Tank 1000 L auf den Hänger und ab geht die Luzie...


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Hier ist leider auch noch alles trocken wie in der Sahara...  kann schlecht jeden Tag 2000qm giessen... der lang versprochene Regen kommt und kommt nicht


----------



## slavina (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Heute hat es hier auch ein kräftiges Gewitter mit Regen gegeben .
"GOTT SEI DANK" 
Endlich sind die Regenfässer wenigstens zur Hälfte wieder gefüllt.
LG,
Tina


----------



## lotta (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Horst, cool


----------



## slavina (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Hallo Horst,
das ist ja mal ne gute Idee.......!!!!

Tina


----------



## Tabor12 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Wir haben heute wieder den Fluss hinter unserem Haus angezapft - bei uns fließt gleich die Mur vorbei - Teich, Regenwasserzisterne und Regenfass aufgefüllt... 12 cm haben leicht gefehlt im Teich.


----------



## muh.gp (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Hallo,

Der Regen kam bei uns am Dienstag und Mittwoch. 25 und 30 Liter pro qm. Teich und Regenfässer sind voll, der Boden wieder gut feucht. 

Wurde auch Zeit!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Moonlight (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Könntet ihr mal den regen nach brandenburg schicken?
Ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie so etwas aussieht 
Seit wochen kam kein tropfen wasser vom himmel. . .auch wenn es heute stellenweise so aussah.

Ohne wind verliert der teich ca.2cm die woche. Mit wind das doppelte. . .aber was ist wind


----------



## bayernhoschi (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Regen? Wasn das?
Bei uns hats seit Ende Juni nicht mehr geregnet!
Gestern sah es so aus als sollte ein schönes Gewitter aufziehen und was war?
Ein paar Tropfen, nach 5 Minuten war das Ganze vorbei
Wir haben zwar nen Brunnen, aber sone Pumpe braucht ja auch ne Menge Strom
1000qm Garten und dann der Teich der seinen WW haben will(Vom Verdunsten ganz zu schweigen), da muß das gute Stück schon ne zeitlang laufen.


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Hallo Ralph,

nimmst Du das Teichwasser nicht für den Garten?


----------



## bayernhoschi (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Guten Morgen Christine,
ist es nicht egal ob ich das Wasser aus dem Teich zum giessen nehme und dann den Teich wieder auffüll, oder gleich aus dem Brunnen gieß

Der Frage ob das Brunnenwasser zum gießen nicht zu kalt ist möchte ich an dieser Stelle vorgreifen: Ich hab ne alte Badewanne hinterm Hauseck stehen, da wird das Wasser zwischengelagert


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Nein, ist nicht egal. Warum das gute Teichwasser weggießen, wenn man damit die Blumen gießen kann. Auch wenn Du einen Brunnen hast - Süsswasser ist ein kostbares Gut.
Ausserdem sparst Du Strom fürs Hochpumpen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Jetzt glaub ich hab ichs kapiert
Du meinst das Wasser was beim WW über den Überlauf im Gully verschwindet, oder?
Daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht, muß an der Hitze liegen


----------



## bayernhoschi (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Ich hab die Sch....e vol, ich fahr in 3std nach Rostock - Kurzurlaub.
Da gibts wengstens Wasser! Wenn auch nicht unbedingt von oben, aber wer wird da schon kleinlich sein.

Also, servus bis Montag:smoki


----------



## einfachichKO (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*



Tabor12 schrieb:


> Wir haben heute wieder den Fluss hinter unserem Haus angezapft - bei uns fließt gleich die Mur vorbei - Teich, Regenwasserzisterne und Regenfass aufgefüllt... 12 cm haben leicht gefehlt im Teich.



 bequemer und komforttabler gehts ja nicht... Da könnte man ja schon einen festen Einlauf vor dem Grundstück und einen Auslauf nach dem Grundstück einbauen...


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Du meinst das Wasser was beim WW über den Überlauf im Gully verschwindet, oder?



Genau und die Blumen freuen sich über die Nährstoffe.
Männer können so unpraktisch sein 

Übrigens - jetzt von Bayern drei Tage nach Rostock hat mit Erholung aber nix zu tun.


----------



## Moonlight (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Genau und die Blumen freuen sich über die Nährstoffe.



Und der Teich über Frischwasser 

Viel Spaß und gute Erholung (auch wenns doch bissel weit ist) 


Mandy


----------



## Michael H (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Was wäre denn besser Regenwasser oder Frischwasser für den Teich  ...?

Sorum könnte ich das dann auch machen wie Bayernhoschi , zumindest solange die Regentonnen voll wären.
Für die Blumen Teichwasser und den Teich dann mit Regenwasser auffüllen.


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Das kommt auf das Regenwasser an. Das Regenwasser vom Dach ist meist zu schmutzig, um im Teich sinnvoll zu sein. Das ist das beste Algenfutter. Über andere Stoffe, die enthalten sein können, ganz zu schweigen. Deshalb habe manche da einen Filter zwischen geschaltet.

Ich persönlich fülle den Teich lieber mit Frischwasser auf. Das Teichwasser haben gestern die Rhododendren gekriegt. Die mögen nämlich unser Leitungswasser überhaupt nicht und das Teichwasser ist nicht mehr ganz so schlimm.

Das Regenwasser brauche ich eh fürs Moorbeet u.ä.


----------



## neuemmendorfer (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren die Arbeit gemacht und im Garten ein Sprinklersystem installiert. Zeitschaltuhr dran und um gießen muss ich mir keine Gedanken mehr machen... 

LG Ronny


----------



## Michael H (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Heute Abend werd ich auch wieder auffüllen müssen , im Moment ssind 34 Grad und bis 40 Grad gemeldet .
Im Teich wird so einiges verdunsten , und ich hoffe mal das die Fische bis heute Abend nicht gekocht werden .
Die werden sich dann über kaltes Frischwasser freuen .


----------



## einfachichKO (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Das kommt auf das Regenwasser an. Das Regenwasser vom Dach ist meist zu schmutzig, um im Teich sinnvoll zu sein. Das ist das beste Algenfutter. Über andere Stoffe, die enthalten sein können, ganz zu schweigen.



Hallo Christine,

was verstehst Du unter zu schmutzig?
Was könnte denn alles Deiner Meinung nach im Wasser vom Dach drin sein...
Wir sammeln z. B. Regenwasser zum giessen vom Garagenflachdach, dort sammelt es sich erst in einer Kiesschicht. Sieht ziemlich sauber aus was vom Dach läuft...
Hatte schon daran gedacht einen direkten Einlauf in den Teich herzustellen mit Überlauf auf der anderen Seite...


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

moin Horst,
bin zwar nicht Christine, antworte Dir aber trotzdem gern 
Das Regenwasser vom Dach.... da hat sich in den Trockenperioden ordentlich viel Staub und Schmutz aus der Luft abgelagert, je nachdem wo man auch so wohnt.
Dieser Schmutz wird dann mit dem Regenwasser in den Teich gespült.... und Regenwasser ist sehr, sehr weich... im Verhältnis zu Leitungswasser.
Wir haben einen Brunnen und nehmen Grundwasser, und selbst das ist hart an der Grenze bzgl. Weichheit...


----------



## neuemmendorfer (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Wenn man mal den Schmutz im Regenwasser außer acht lässt (man kann ja die ersten 300 Liter anderweitig benutzen), eignet sich Regenwasser perfekt zum Auffüllen des Teichs. Aber nur dann, wenn man lediglich das verdunstete Wasser auffüllt. Regenwasser ist ja Wasser, welches irgendeinmal verdunstet ist. Die härtebildenden Salze bleiben bei der Verdunstung weitestgehend im Teich (deswegen ist ja der Regen so weich).Füllt man immer nur mit Leitungswasser nach, so härtet man sein Teichwasser auf (was aber unter Umständen auch gewollt sein kann). Für Wasserwechsel eignet sich daher Regenwasser weniger.

LG Ronny


----------



## einfachichKO (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Hallo Eva Maria...ist ja fast das selbe wie Christine...

Trotzdem Danke für Deine Antwort.
Ich nehme ja sonst um aufzufüllen z.B., Wasser aus einer naheliegenden Quelle, hatte ich ja schonmal irgendwo geschrieben und wenn die Werte in etwa stimmen kommt das da mit 
PH 7,5
KH 12
GH 22 zu Tage

Wollte halt, um es einfacher zu machen und den Geldbeutel zu schonen (Leitungswasser), mit Regenwasser auffüllen.

Im Teich selbst hatte ich vorgestern
PH 8,5
KH 5
GH 10
und mit recht viel Algen zu kämpfen...s. Foto, ich hoffe das jetzt endlich bald mal die Pflanzung aus dem Quark kommt.


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

hi Horst,
in einen gesunden Teich gehören nun auch mal Algen,
wichtiger Indikator dafür, dass es dem Teich gut geht.
Bei der Bepflanzung würde ich vll. noch einiges an UnterWasser-Pflanzen zugeben.


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Hallo Horst,

und eventuell das Füttern reduzieren, Du hast für die Teichgröße schon ganz schön viele kleine Sch...er...


----------



## einfachichKO (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Ich weiß, ohne Algen gehts nicht, hab ich ja auch kein Problem mit, aber wenn der Teich nicht so funktioniert wie er sollte kann es schon anfangen zu... naja... abwarten...
__ Hornblatt, __ Wasserpest, Tausenblatt...in ordentlichen Portionen vorhanden und vor 2-4 Wochen eingesetzt.
Es kommen auch in den nächsten Tagen noch ein paar weitere Gräser für die Flachwasserzone dazu, auch will ich noch die Steinufer in bewachsene Ufer umwandeln...mal sehen wie ich das hinbekomme.
Vielleicht hätte ja jemand hier aus dem Forum noch ein paar Pflänzjen übrig, so für den + 15 bis -20er Bereich? 

Ja es sind ein paar viele Fischis drin, aber gefüttert wird so gut wie gar nicht...max. einmal die Woche, bzw. das wollte ich jetzt erst mal fast ganz einstellen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> moin Horst,
> 
> Wir haben einen Brunnen und nehmen Grundwasser, und selbst das ist hart an der Grenze bzgl. Weichheit...



Hi Eva-Marie,

Staub allein kann man ja schon mit Filterwatte oder einen alten Kopfkissenbezug zurückhalten, Probleme gibt's eher wenn Ablagerungen von Ölheizungen auf dem Dach liegen und diese sich dann im Teich verteilen (z.Z aber eher weniger ein Problem)

ist mir neu das die Natur einen Grenzwert von Weichheit von Gewässern kennt 

MfG Frank


----------



## einfachichKO (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ...Probleme gibt's eher wenn Ablagerungen von Ölheizungen auf dem Dach liegen und diese sich dann im Teich verteilen (z.Z aber eher weniger ein Problem)...



ööhm...wo sollen denn da die Ablagerungen von Ölheizungen herkommen?





Eva-Maria schrieb:


> ...Wir haben einen Brunnen und nehmen Grundwasser, und selbst das ist hart an der Grenze bzgl. Weichheit...



Was heisst das?
Zu hart oder zu weich?
Wo ist denn die Grenze für WEichheit?


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Horst,
link: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasserhärte

Wir haben hier eher hartes Leitungswasser,
aber recht weiches Grundwasser,
zumindest ergab dies der Vergleich zweier Teststreifen vor einiger Zeit.


----------



## einfachichKO (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Dann ist Dein Brunnenwasser zu weich?


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*



> Genau und die Blumen freuen sich über die Nährstoffe.
> Männer können so unpraktisch sein
> 
> Übrigens - jetzt von Bayern drei Tage nach Rostock hat mit Erholung aber nix zu tun.
> ...





> Und der Teich über Frischwasser
> 
> Viel Spaß und gute Erholung (auch wenns doch bissel weit ist)
> 
> ...



So, ich bin wieder daheim und war jetzt mal ganz praktisch
Ich hab noch ne Gartenpumpe von Gardena mit Ansaugschlauch liegen.

Den Schlauch in den Teich, den Gartenschlauch an die Pumpe und gießen.
Dann den Teich mit dem Brunnen wieder auffüllen

Das mit dem Kurzurlaub war sone spontane Sache, war ein "Männerurlaub"
Hab mich mit alten Kumpels vom Motorradclub getroffen und wir haben das gemacht was große Jungs machen wenn sie halt unter sich sind
Nackt im See baden und zum Frühstück Bier und Grillfleisch


----------



## Titran (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Jepee

Unser Teich ist wieder einmal rapelvoll 

Gestern 36C heute nach 24 Stunden intensivem Niederschlag 120mm / m2 und 22C aber Morgen sind schon wieder 32C angesagt.

Das Nachfüllen mit Leitungswasser entfällt somit wieder für längere Zeit.

LG Andreas


----------



## einfachichKO (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> ...Das mit dem Kurzurlaub war sone spontane Sache, war ein "Männerurlaub"
> Hab mich mit alten Kumpels vom Motorradclub getroffen und wir haben das gemacht was große Jungs machen wenn sie halt unter sich sind
> Nackt im See baden und zum Frühstück Bier und Grillfleisch



Ich klick mal den GEfällt mir Button...


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Ja, so sind wir bösem Biker!
Wir tun nix, wir wollen nur spielen
Nu aber genug OT.

Bei uns gibt es seit gestern endlich Regen, hab mich noch nie so drüber gefreut

Die Regentonnen sind auch voll.
Die Blumen freuen sich.
Der Rasen sowiso.
Was mich nur etwas beunruhigt ist die Wettervorhersage, ab Donnerstag bei uns schon wieder Temp. jenseits der 30 Grad. Wie lange wohl diesmal?


----------



## Moonlight (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Bei mir hats Gestern (und diese Nacht) auch viel geregnet.

Die Pflanzen brauchten das ganz dringend 

Mandy


----------



## Boneone (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

muss fast täglich im gaten schauen...
habe alleine die woche 7 säcke rindenmulch, 2 säcke quarzsand und 4 säcke rasensand verteilt.
dazu noch 1-3<m³ wasser am tag das wird teuer...  aber alles vertrocknen lassen ist auch keine lösung... 
regenwasser oder brunnen -nutzung sind schon in planung → 2015

war letztes WE am berg (Schneeberg) bei der fahrt sind mir zahlreiche vertrocknete felder aufgefallen... 

einer meiner nachbarn mit kleinen garten hat sich rollrasen gelegt, mähroboter gekauft, automatische bewasserung installiert und ist danach anscheinend auf urlaub gefahren ergebnis ~70% der fläche vertrocknet... der arme falls er die nächsten tage kommt findet er noch ein paar grüne halme... 

die öffentlichen grünflächen in wien eininnern mich schon etwas an spanien-afrika.

l.g.-alex
p.s.: nein nein es gibt keinen klimawandel, vielleicht sollte ich es mal mit einen regentanz probieren


----------



## Der Sibirische (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Hallo,
Schön das ihr alle solche möglichkeiten besitzt eine externe Wasserquelle anzuzapfen.
Aktuell hat es hier in Ostwestfalen seit 5-6 Wochen kein ergiebigen Regen mehr gegeben(nur ein paar Tropfen auf den heißem Stein, so das jetzt die erste Wasserpflanzen austrocknen weil schon c.a 28cm Wasser aus dem Teich fehlen.Alle Wasserspeicher sind leer insg. 2500l.Wir haben schon 2x Wasser aus dem Haus in den Teich laufen lassen aber das wird auf die Dauer einfach zu teuer.. Aktuell sind es auch wieder 30grad Windig und Sonne, der absoulute Supergau für jenen Teich.
Hoffentlich regnet es bald mal wieder richtig, und zwar richtig heftig !


----------



## lotta (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Hallo du, "Sibirischer"
(es wäre schön, wenn ich dich mit deinem Namen ansprechen )könnte.
Ich habe gerade deinen Bericht gelesen und mir dein Profil angeschaut...
Da  dachte ich zuerst, der Arme , hat weit und breit kein Wasser zur Verfügung 
und ist so dringend auf den Regen angewiesen...
Aber nach genauerem Hinsehen und Nachlesen, war da der Satz:


> .Wir haben schon 2x Wasser aus dem Haus in den Teich laufen lassen aber das wird auf die Dauer einfach zu teuer.


.
Wenn bei 32m² Oberfläche, einer max. Tiefe von 1,10m und 8000Litern ,
bei dir nun von der Obrérfläche aus (sicher vom größte Umfang aus)gemessen, 
schon 28 cm Wassertiefe fehlen...

Wieviele Liter, bleiben denn nun aktuell noch für deine Fische übrig?
Nach meiner groben Schätzung,  nimmer wirklich sehr viel für deinen Besatz.
Ich lasse mindestens einmal wöchentlich, frisches Leitungswasser, in meinen Teich laufen, 
da ich erstens
 den Anblick, des vollen Teichs nun mal schöner finde...
Außerdem, habe ich zweitens bemerkt ,
 dass schon wenige cm Wasserverlust mehrere tausend Liter des Wassevolumens ausmachen können.
Du hast 2 __ Störe drin und viele Koi?
Und die "schnurzeln" nun langsam, wegen des Wetters, in wenig und absolut überwärmten Wasser zusammen?
Ich muss auch die meisten Cent, in meiner Hand mehrmals drehen 
Aber, dessen war ich mir auch schon vor Beginn meines neuen Hobbys bewusst!
Doch, was sind schon ein paar tausend Liter Wasser, gegen verendete Koi oder Störe?
Ich mag dich nicht schimpfen , auch wenn es gerade so aussah
Und in Anbetracht deines jugendlichen Alters, 
hab ich einfach mal gewagt, mütterlich an dich zu plädieren:
Gönne deinen "Lieblingen" ein wenig mehr Frischwasser und Wasservolumen,
um ihre eh schon sehr eingeschränkte Bewegungsfreiheit, zu erhalten.
Soll keine Schelte oder , von mir gewesen sein,
nur ein lieb gemeinter "Anstoß zum Grübeln"

Vielleicht hab ich dich damit ja freundlich erreichen können
und würde mich über eine Rückmeldung (mit Namen vielleicht)
von dir freuen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Hallo, Leute
Bei dem warmen Wetter lasse ich auch immer mit dem Gartenschlauch Frischwasser in den Teich laufen. Im Moment hat der Teich eine Wassertemperatur von 25°. Die Skimmerpumpe läuft Tag und Nacht und tagsüber lasse ich meinen kleinen Wasserfall laufen, das müßte doch eigentlich reichen, was meint ihr?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Moin,

wir hatten das Thema schon öfter - wer einen Teich hat (oder auch nur einen großen Garten) sollte sich dringend schlau machen, ob es von seinem Anbieter die Möglichkeit gibt, eine sog. "Gartenwasseruhr" zu installieren und so die Abwassergebühren für dieses Wasser zu sparen.
Dann ist das Wasser nämlich günstiger als man glaubt.

Als Beispiel: Wir zahlen für 1.000 Liter Wasser 1,89 EUR. Das sollte einem das Wohl von Fischen und Pflanzen doch wohl wert sein.


----------



## troll20 (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Hallo Christine, da hast du recht.
Wir zahlen glaube pro m³ also auch 1000 Liter 2,06€
Das macht bei 2m³ alle 2 Tage 14,42€ pro Woche x4 Wochen 57,68€ pro Monat.
Gerade bei kleinen Teichen mit sehr hoher Besatzdichte, sollte das einem ein Hobby Wert sein.
Andernfalls muß man damit leben das hier von einigen geschimpft wird, wenn die Tiere offensichtlich leiden bzw gar verenden.

Verschwitze Grüße René


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Ich noch mal,

hab mir - nach Lottas Beitrag - gerade noch einmal das Profil von "der Sibirische" angeschaut...

Lotta, du bist viel zu nett - das ist ja Fischsuppe, was der da kocht 

13 - wenn auch kleine - Koi und 2 __ Störe in nun nicht mehr 8.000 Liter - und dann zu knieppig ein paar Liter Wasser nachzufüllen - pfui - das ist unter aller....


----------



## Der Sibirische (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Hallo Lotta,
Ich finde es sehr gut das du dir auch Gedanken um meine Tiere in und am Teich machst,
Natürlich liegt mir das wohlfbefinden meiner Kois, und __ Störe auch sehr am Herzen.Aktuell ist es so das noch ausreichend Wasser im Teich vorhanden ist, das Wasser ist super klar und die Störe halten sich überwiegend am Grund auf der schattigen Seite des Teiches auf.Ich habe sie gerade eben noch gefüttert und die beiden sind Putzmunter und haben ausreichend gefressen  Für Dienstag ist endlich mal Regen vorhergesagt worden und Gewitter, ich hoffe einfach das es hier endlich mal wieder eine Stunde am Stück ergiebigen Regen gibt... falls das Regengebiet wieder an unserem Ort vorbei ziehen sollte ( so war es die letzten 5x auch ) fülle ich den Teich natürlich erneut mit Leitungswasser auf.Du hast dir mein Profil angeschaut? Ja klar ich bin erst 22 aber habe schon mehrere Teiche + Filter selbst mit meinem Vater gebaut, auch habe ich einige Bücher über Teiche/Störe/ und Kois gelesen, daher denke ich das ich schon ausreichend informiert bin was die Sache Gartenteich anlegen,pflegen, und betreiben angeht, zumal unser ganzer Teich selbst gebaut ist, sowie auch die Filter selbst gebaut sind von mir und meinem Vater, auch die Pflanzen habe ich selbst gepflanzt, und kenne alle 15 verschieden Sorten in und am Teich genau mit Namen und Typ 
Auf diesen Wege viele liebe grüße


----------



## Der Sibirische (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Aktuell sind 13cm Wasser aus dem Teich raus..


----------



## Boneone (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir hatten das Thema schon öfter - wer einen Teich hat (oder auch nur einen großen Garten) sollte sich dringend schlau machen, ob es von seinem Anbieter die Möglichkeit gibt, eine sog. "Gartenwasseruhr" zu installieren und so die Abwassergebühren für dieses Wasser zu sparen.
> Dann ist das Wasser nämlich günstiger als man glaubt.
> ...



hoi,

gute info zahle in wien 1,89€ fürn kanal und nur 1,73€ für´s wasser...
dachte ich zahle 10<€ oder mehr pro m³
klar sind mir das meine Pflanzen wert waren ja auch viel teuerer aber ein wiener will auch ab und zu sudern(jammern)  danke Dir

in wien nennt sich das "abwassergebuehr herabsetzung" danke für den tipp 
http://www.wien.gv.at/wienwasser/ahs-info/pdf/abwassergebuehr-herabsetzung.pdf

p.s.: waren doch 11 sack rindenmulch letzte woche 
ABER es gab regen gestern   

l.g.-alex


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Momentan bei uns: Dunkler Himmel, Blitze, tiefes Grollen und starker Wind.
Das ganze seit ca. 1 Std.-aber wieder kein Regen dabei


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Jetzt hat er es doch geschafft, der Regen
hoffentlich ist er morgenfrüh wieder weg, ich hab doch Urlaub und will motorradfahren


----------



## Moonlight (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Bei mir gabs gestern Abend auch ein dolles Gewitter. Erst Sturmböen, so das alles was nicht Niet- und Nagelfest war durch den Garten geflogen ist und dann kam der Regen ... riesen Tropfen.
Durch den Wind kam der sogar durchs angekippte Fenster ... wozu gibt es Lappen.
Aber Fenster zu ging gar nicht bei der Hitze.

Wie lange es geregnet hat weiß ich nicht ... bin bei dem Gepladder auf das Dachflächenfenster eingeschlafen 
Der Teich ist bis zum Überlauf gefüllt, scheint also ne ganze Menge gewesen sein, was da runter kam ...

Mandy


----------



## laolamia (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

bei uns 20liter am tag und nochmal 10 in der nacht


----------



## Boneone (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

hi,

morgen ist laut wetterbericht der 3te hitze-rokord seit beginn der wetteraufzeichungen in österreich...
heißeste nacht & tag (39,9) hatten wir schon, nun kommen 40 und das in wien :drunk:help...
aber am fr ist regen angesagt 


l.g.-alex

p.s.:vielleicht sollte ich doch meine meinung (unökologischer stromfresser) zu klimaanlagen ändern und mir eine holen, zumindest für ein kleines zimmer...


----------



## Der Sibirische (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Bei uns in NRW Ostewestfalen-Lippe immer noch kein Regen zu sehen, und schon wieder 28 Grad...


----------



## bayernhoschi (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Die Hitzewelle scheint ja vorbei zu sein.
Ich hatte die letzten 3 Wochen glücklicherweise Urlaub

Aber die Kollegen, die armen Schweine, waren auch nicht untätig und haben in der Fa. lustige Bildchen aufgehängt.

Hat irgendwie gepasst


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Trockenheit und Regen*

Hi,

so, endlich werden auch in der Marburger Gegend die Gartenteiche nach mehreren Wochen Trockenheit wieder natürlich aufgefüllt. Seit gestern 18.00 endlich mal wieder ein Dauerregen und net nur ein paar Tropfen. Nachher mal schaunen wieviel cm die Nacht gebracht hat

MfG Frank


----------

